# What brand knife/tool case do you use to transport your personal equipment?



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

My first knife case is almost identical to the Wustoff, except for the logo. Worked great, very spacious. Not sure why I even purchased a new one. Mine is by a brand called "chef cutlery".










The one I use now is from ultimate Edge, and although aesthetically pleasant to look at and professional, I'm not sure how I feel about it. It seems each of the 3 compartments aren't wide enough to hold things like molds, spatula, whisk, etc. and the zipper seems like it might give out if I put one too many items in it. I haven't made up my mind whether I'm going to return it or not. I love the look of it though.


----------



## deputy (Jan 16, 2012)

Not being a chef, my case is used very sparingly for when I take my equipment with me on travels to family or to classes that I may be taking.

I actually have the Saber Knives bag (I called Saber direct to get it as I had tried it when I had first bought their set and then realized I wanted better knives...but I still liked the bag). You can see it here: http://www.cookingforengineers.com/article/275/Saber-Kitchen-Knives

I don't know how it would with molds and and whisks, etc, but it does a very good job with knives because it has slots to protect the blades (and the person reaching into the bag!).

It works, I like it for what I need.


----------



## franzb69 (Jul 9, 2012)

i use the ultimate edge deluxe =D


----------



## hpross (Feb 5, 2013)

I also use the ultimate chef deluxe. It has difficulty with moulds (though i always keep a few in mine), but it does fit the standard matfer whisk and a salter scale. My knives all have sayas or wustof sheaths to protect the bag.

1st compartment - knifes

2nd compartment - Large equipment (spatula, fish scaler, cleaver, steel, etc.)

3rd compartment - Small equipment (scales, silicone paper, spoons, peelers, thermos, etc)


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Lil' fishing buddy tackle box

IMHO the best thing out there

Why?

-Knives are NOT in pockets, no slicing of fingers removing them from pockets or slicing of case during transport.

-The whole thing is plastic, and can be unceremoniously dumped into the dishwasher to clean.  With any fabric case, it collects stains, spills, crumbs, and "crud" which is hard to clean  If you observe those with a fabric case, it gets dirty fast, like within a week.  Oh, and stinky too.

-Box is butt-ugly and comes with a hasp, therefore it can be locked.  It is too big to stuff down your pants or under an apron (aka "theft") it can be "personalized" with stickers, spray-paint, whatever.


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

I use this Richmond 8 piece bag.





  








chefknivestogo_2250_48361286




__
vic cardenas


__
Feb 8, 2013








Just enough space for all the knives I need at work. It has some slots for pens, markers thermometers, and slots for business cards, and a zippered pocket for misc. stuff. Can't complain for $17, it's a bargain.

If I needed to bring whisks, spoons and mandolins to my job, I'd just buy a plastic tool box from harbor freight.

I like the Ultimate Edge cases, but I really don't see the point in bringing 25 knives to work.

If you do need to bring more than 8 knives to work... This Henckles case is pretty nice and is also a bargain at $40...

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/heknca16po.html


----------



## dropkick (Feb 3, 2013)

I use a canvas U.S. Army knife roll. I don't remember where I got it.

I was radio repair / communications when I was in, so I'm sure I didn't get it then (unless I thought I'd use it for tools) and I didn't use or own my own knives when I cooked in the National Guard so I wouldn't have got it then - I didn't buy my first knives until I went to cooking school, and my first knife roll I sewed myself out of some old jeans (it stunk). This one just showed up from somewhere many years ago. Cooking Fairies???


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

foodpump said:


> Lil' fishing buddy tackle box
> 
> IMHO the best thing out there
> 
> ...


You reminded me of a toolbox I also had (sit in the garage right now) to transport my tools, but for me, back then, it was overkill. Not to mention having to take 2-3 subways to work. My buddy handed it down to me when he purchased a new one.


----------



## pancake house (Feb 6, 2013)

I have the ultimate edge bag in orange like the pic for around 18mo. 

I have had one zipper blow out, not from over packing, just getting reefed open without being totally unzipped, but it's nice there are two for each compartment. 

Cleaning is a breeze. When it was new, it got a heavy spray of silicone water repellant spray and isn't grungy or stinky. 

It's really more of a knife bag, than for bulky utensils, but does hold a ton of stuff if you pack it carefully with things you really need.


----------



## dropkick (Feb 3, 2013)

foodpump said:


> -Knives are NOT in pockets, no slicing of fingers removing them from pockets or slicing of case during transport.
> 
> -The whole thing is plastic, and can be unceremoniously dumped into the dishwasher to clean. With any fabric case, it collects stains, spills, crumbs, and "crud" which is hard to clean If you observe those with a fabric case, it gets dirty fast, like within a week. Oh, and stinky too.


I've never cut myself taking out my knives or seen anyone else do so. - Not to say it couldn't possibly happen, I just think the possibility is kind of far fetched. To cut yourself you'd have to be seriously not paying attention as the edge is covered until you take it out of the case, so if you did cut yourself either the case wouldn't really have anything to do with it, or you'd have to be using the case wrong - again not the cases fault.

A case could get cut, but it would have to be made of cheap material, or once again being used wrong.

And as far as the case getting dirty, it only gets dirty if you put it somewhere that it will. My case is for transporting my knives to the work site, I normally don't put it on top of a work surface or leave it lying around. Usually I'll put it out of the way on a shelf, under a table, or in a drawer (at one kitchen I put it in a locker). I take out what I need and put the case back.

And over the years my case has been through dish sanitizers, and the clothes washer, though usually if by odd chance any gunk gets on it I just clean it off in the sink. (I've only machine washed it a handful of times and I've had it for very many years).

Your plastic case sounds like a good idea, but how protected are your knives from sliding around and dulling the edges or getting banged into each other? Plus grabbing a knife out of a case where it's edge isn't covered sounds like it could get painful if you get distracted.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Naw, knives have "edge guards" or plastic sleeves, they may rattle and roll around, but the edges are protected.

Most of what I see is the cook comes into work with this roll, takes out the few s/he needs, and puts the roll under a table. Even under the table stuff gets spilled on top of it, crumbs and crud fall into it if it isn't closed up--which it usually isn't.  True, many people do wash the (deleted) thing, a d/washer does a lousy job, a clothes washer might get it clean, but only gives the crud caught in the pockets and seams a bath--crud is still in there after washing and drying, and the material takes forever to dry out. 

O.K. to be bluntly honest I hate the things, give me a toolbox any day.


----------



## paul alfred (Nov 18, 2011)

I use a Messermeister knife-roll like the one below:





  








DAM1066-8R.jpg&width=600&height=600&padding=0




__
paul alfred


__
Feb 15, 2013











  








DAM1066-8R_v1.jpg&width=600&height=600&padding=0




__
paul alfred


__
Feb 15, 2013











  








DAM1066-8R_v2.jpg&width=600&height=600&padding=0




__
paul alfred


__
Feb 15, 2013








There are other knife-rolls that hold more tools, but this one was cheap ($25) and does the trick for me. Also, I'm a sucker for Messermeister products, lol.


----------

